# Foundry @ The Cutlery Works, Sheffield



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Perfect northern forum day location 

It's fabulous! Well done [email protected] #foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks great, is it open on Saturdays?

The last two times that I tried to go to their other shop, it was closed because they don't open on Saturday (yes twice, I am a slow learner).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Norvin said:


> Looks great, is it open on Saturdays?
> 
> The last two times that I tried to go to their other shop, it was closed because they don't open on Saturday (yes twice, I am a slow learner).


Yes! Loads of (communal) seating and plenty of gastronomic delights! Only one place for coffee though 

Closed Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fab area for photographers!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

https://cutleryworks.co.uk/


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks quite hip, but nice!



MildredM said:


> Perfect northern forum day location


Still 200 miles South from Glasgow! 

Could be doable with a stay over in the Lake District, though.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

A daft question,

Why do commercial grinders like the one in the above image stand so tall, then the PF holder is right under the hopper/chute but about 2 feet of the ground


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Paul K said:


> A daft question,
> 
> Why do commercial grinders like the one in the above image stand so tall, then the PF holder is right under the hopper/chute but about 2 feet of the ground


Are you talking about the EK?

There's no portafilter holder, and it's mainly used for brewed. When used for espresso, you grind into a cup first and then transfer. At least that's what I've seen people using it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Paul K said:


> A daft question,
> 
> Why do commercial grinders like the one in the above image stand so tall, then the PF holder is right under the hopper/chute but about 2 feet of the ground


So you can't see the barista cowering behind it? That's my reckoning, anyway!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Paul K said:


> A daft question,
> 
> Why do commercial grinders like the one in the above image stand so tall, then the PF holder is right under the hopper/chute but about 2 feet of the ground


So they can clip a bag to the outlet to grind into for those who want to buy preground.


----------

